# JCifs Download unter Android beschleunigen



## thenetstriker (5. Feb 2015)

Ich möchte in meiner Android App einen Videostream von einem Windows Fileshare an einen externen Videoplayer übergeben via URL. Ich habe mir dazu die Funktion der RootExplorer App als Vorbild genommen. Der RootExplorer verwendet offensichtlich JCifs um auf den Fileshare zuzugreifen und stellt beim öffnen einer Datei einen Webserver bereit welcher das SmbFile vom Windows Share per HTTP an die externe App übermittelt. Diese Funktionalität konnte ich bereits nachbauen mit NANOHttp und JCifs. Allerdings scheint die Übertragungsrate noch nicht auszureichen um die Videos bis zum Ende ohne Unterbruch zu streamen. Ich habe dazu per wget einen Vergleich gemacht und herausgefunden das meine APP mit ~1MB/s übertragen kann, der RootExplorer schafft aber offenbar rund 5MB/s.

Ich habe den SmbFileInputStream bereis in einen BufferedInputStream verpackt, das alleine reicht aber leider noch nicht. Wie kann ich den Download noch weiter beschleunigen?


----------

